# Bored, Lonely, and Confused



## FS8 (Jun 17, 2011)

My wife left physically three months ago. We agreed to separate about six months ago, and have been "on the rocks" since probably January. Emotionally, she's been gone for years. She was (and probably still is) deeply depressed, and that brought with it the "usual" problems.

My house is now empty. My life is pretty boring. We had five bunnies together (four when she left) and I have one. He is very good company and I cannot believe how attached I've gotten to him. My divorce is on a timeline and that should be expiring in about four weeks. I don't foresee any difficulty with it since our assets are essentially nothing and what we do have is already in our own names (and on top of that, roughly equal). There is no drawn-out legal battle waiting to happen. It should be as painless as it can be. (Famous last words, I know, but I do think it's realistic.)

My wife came down last week just to have her car inspected (she moved several states away). I don't miss her, but we talked amicably while she was here. It wasn't really awkward or anything, just somewhat odd.

I'm pretty bored. My house is clean. My dinners are boring. I have friends and I do hang out with them on a fairly regular basis (considering most are married with children). I'm not a shut-in or anything. I'm just wondering how long this very boring period tends to last. I don't really have any interest in other women, which I imagine will change at some point. I felt like I gave my heart and soul to a woman and it wasn't enough - she could just say "I'm not happy" and out the door she goes. I'm probably a little depressed, which should be expected. I think for the most part it's like the thread title says - lonely, bored, and confused. The last part comes from a guy at work who is a terrible womanizer. Like most womanizers, he's terminally insecure and immature and he doesn't respect women. Yet, women throw themselves at him. That's both frustrating and confusing.

Any advice?


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

my story is is my profile and we probably have several similarities. Separated for 5.5 months. 

I wish I had good advise. There really is none to give. In your situation, losing a wife sucks. Finding a new one isn't easy especially when your heart and love are in your wife.

I have a faith that keeps me going and gives me joy but that doesn't remove all the pain or love for a woman who can't stand to be around me. I'm in a good place emotional despite a history of anxiety and depression. 

Seeing any purpose in the situation or how a wife can ignore vows and leave is fruitless. Selfishness and independence in the face of vows is tough to rap your mind around, but an unfortunate truth. 

The fact that women throw themselves at men who will treat them like objects is nothing but frustrating. People get in a messed up frame of mind and sit there for decades before they get it. 

Blessings and best of luck in the future
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

